# Wie HTML 5 Fallback überprüfen?



## Jan-Frederik Stieler (30. Januar 2011)

Hi,
eine kurze direkte Frgae, wie kann ich den Fallback bei eine mHTML 5 Videoplayer überprüfen?
Ich kann ja die HTML5 Fähigkeit nicht einfach ausschalten.

Viele Grüße


----------

